# Funny advert



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a Spanish full length advert for a ham producer.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Random :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Ham actors. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well that was two minutes of my life wasted... bizarre :lol:


----------



## jackprw1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi.
I heard of one condom advertise that was given best add of the year.
They told the people in the add that "Those who are not using our condom, we wish them Happy Father's Day".


----------

